# Wanted Western Flyer Buzz Buggy Or 1969 Murray Eliminator Coaster



## jrcarz (Jul 17, 2016)

Please call  me at 847-401-1332 or message me if you know of one for sale.


----------



## jrcarz (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## SimpleMan (Jul 17, 2016)

Looking for a complete bike or a project? I have a coaster model that is missing a few parts...seat, sissy bar, handle bars (I have the bars but they are in really bad shape, dented and scraped) and grips, pedals and tires ( I have the rims)


----------



## rfeagleye (Jul 18, 2016)

Hey I own the orange one! Got it from a friend a few years ago!

Here are two more I added recently, good luck with your search!









The second is a JC Penney Swinger, it has a nice re-paint of house paint blue!


----------



## jrcarz (Jul 18, 2016)

SimpleMan said:


> Looking for a complete bike or a project? I have a coaster model that is missing a few parts...seat, sissy bar, handle bars (I have the bars but they are in really bad shape, dented and scraped) and grips, pedals and tires ( I have the rims)




Thanks
Looking for a complete bike.


----------



## jrcarz (Jul 18, 2016)

rfeagleye said:


> Hey I own the orange one! Got it from a friend a few years ago!
> 
> Here are two more I added recently, good luck with your search!
> 
> ...




Rob
Hope you didn't mind me using your picture of the orange one.  If you want to sell one let me know I like your Green one.   Need  bike with Cobra on the Chain guard. I can also be reached at 847-401-1332
Thanks


----------



## rfeagleye (Jul 18, 2016)

No not at all! Hope using the picture it helps find one like it.


----------



## REDAIR13 (Oct 20, 2019)

I have one if you are still looking.


----------



## whopperchopper (Oct 20, 2019)

The one with the wheelie bar was mine several years ago!


----------



## jrcarz (Oct 21, 2019)

Cool I found the picture a while back. Some of these pics are still floating around on the net


----------

